# Ult 6700 shifters > D/A 7900 drlr



## setonz (Mar 7, 2009)

Does anybody have info on wether the new Ultegra(6700) shifters will work with the new D/Ace 7900 rear drlr. thought i had read somewhere that their new groups were designed to only work within their model range?


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes. 6700 Ultegra will work with 7900 Dura Ace and vice versa.

nice little tidbit:

The 6700 cranks,brakes,chain and cassette will also work with the Di2 components.


----------

